# cosby



## cement (Dec 10, 2014)

Kneecap him. For starters.


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2014)

So they accuse him in his prime ($$$) and then are silent until it pops up again, and then accuse him all over ($$$). Not buying that Bill was a splendiferous somnophiliac dipping his pudding pop at will.


----------



## BrewingAz_PE (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2014)

She seems to be moving too much for his liking.


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2014)

Shouldn't that girl be asleep instead of dancing?


----------



## goodal (Dec 11, 2014)

Do any of them have proof? I could say he raped me if all it takes is a news team and low morals. Just saying, he should be innocent until PROVEN guilty.


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2014)

Not in the court of public opinion!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

I would imagine that since cosBy has been outspoken against members of his own race, including trying to fight the "saggy pants "epidemic, he will pretty much be roasted by the media


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 11, 2014)

goodal said:


> Do any of them have proof? I could say he raped me if all it takes is a news team and low morals. Just saying, he should be innocent until PROVEN guilty.




Innocent until proven guilty?! But then we won't have an outlet for our hypocritical moral outrage


----------



## goodal (Dec 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would imagine that since cosBy has been outspoken against members of his own race, including trying to fight the "saggy pants "epidemic, he will pretty much be roasted by the media




This is exactly why I think this is a bunch of hooy. He stood up for being responsible and now he has to be destroyed. Also, I don't want to live on a planet where Dr. Huxtable is a rapist.


----------



## frazil (Dec 11, 2014)

He's a dirtbag that got away with repeatedly drugging and raping women because of his fame and television character. (who's going to believe something like that about Dr. Huxtable?!)


----------



## goodal (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe. Maybe not. Interesting how they all came out after the statue of limitations expired AND one of the first things they asked for was for him to set up a $100M fund for the victims. He may be guilty as sin, but its not a slam dunk in my mind.


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/12/bill-cosby-beverly-johnson-story#

Here's a story from Beverly Johnson, a woman who doesn't need the fame or the fortune.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 12, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sZ5dn6nDuv4


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2014)

Were there every any accusations made during the time the events happened?


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2014)

csb said:


> http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/12/bill-cosby-beverly-johnson-story#
> 
> Here's a story from Beverly Johnson, a woman who doesn't need the fame or the fortune.




She doesn't need fame or fortune? Hmm, her big acting roles include Tyler Perry and Third Rock from the Sun, and she published a memoir last year. Sure sounds like a good way to sell a book and land some new TV gigs to me.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

Are you badmouthing Tyler Perry?!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/12/bill-cosby-beverly-johnson-story#
> ...




Exactly. This falls under the, "Any press is good press" mantra.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2014)

csb said:


> Are you badmouthing Tyler Perry?!




I don't see Madea making any award speeches.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to float it out there that it's pretty hard to get someone to report sexual assault in the first place. Add the beloved celebrity part to it and I think it's easy to see why people may have waited. Beverly Johnson mentions she didn't want to take down a successful African-American man. I think this can be compared, as much as I hate to bring it up, the priest abuse cases.

Will we ever know the truth? Hard to say. It just seems like a lot of people coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2014)

csb said:


> I'm going to float it out there that it's pretty hard to get someone to report sexual assault in the first place. *Add the beloved celebrity part to it and I think it's easy to see why people may have waited*. Beverly Johnson mentions she didn't want to take down a successful African-American man. I think this can be compared, as much as I hate to bring it up, the priest abuse cases.
> 
> Will we ever know the truth? Hard to say. It just seems like a lot of people coming out of the woodwork.






If anything, I think Bill Cosby was more beloved now (or immediately prior to the accusations) than he was early in his career.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

Sure, because you have a bunch of 80s kids looking back with nostalgia. I'd also point out that his stand up career goes back to the 60s, as well as having being on I Spy. He was big before The Cosby Show. I don't think you can ignore the celebrity part at anytime during the allegations. Beloved, sure, but he was a celebrity during all of these.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2014)

I had some of his stand-up records (vinyl) when I was a kid. They were pretty hilarious, but he also had some pretty raunchy and adult stuff, like talking about doing cocaine, and the now-becoming-infamous spanish fly routine, which I recently heard a part of again in reference to his current accusations, and it's kind of creepy.

So I think the kids having nostalgia about the Cosby of the 80s didn't know the Cosby of the 70s.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

I put the snowball in the freezer.... and I waited....


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2014)

.....where there is so much smoke.....

there is usually fire.

one or two, and I'd question, but this many? I think there's a pattern.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 16, 2014)

Dleg said:


> I had some of his stand-up records (vinyl) when I was a kid. They were pretty hilarious, but he also had some pretty raunchy and adult stuff, like talking about doing cocaine, and the now-becoming-infamous spanish fly routine, which I recently heard a part of again in reference to his current accusations, and it's kind of creepy.
> 
> So I think the kids having nostalgia about the Cosby of the 80s didn't know the Cosby of the 70s.




To be fair, he shouldn't be judged on rape based on what he said in his routines. Have you heard some of the crazy stuff Jim Gaffigan says? If anyone took him seriously he would be getting rectally hydrated right about now.


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2014)

And Bob Sagat should be on the FBI's most wanted list.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 16, 2014)

I never thought Cosby was funny. The cosby show sucked. I think he took advantage of good-looking impressionable girls because he had the power to do it. He probably used the date rape technique because he didn't want them getting attached and starting a scandal. I can buy into the idea that each girl thought she was the only one and was too intimidated to say something. as more come forward, they realize their no alone and get emboldened enough to come forward. As CSB said it's got some parallels to the Catholic priest scandal.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Supe said:


> And Bob Sagat should be on the FBI's most wanted list.


Care to elaborate? Not to derail the thread or anything. Just curious.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a thread about Bill Cosby (allegedly) raping women. How has it NOT been derailed.

First:







Second:

Bob Sagat is a filthy comedian. FILTHY. Here's his article for HuffPost http://www.huffingtonpost.com/bob-saget/dick-jokes-why-they-are-relevant_b_5475145.html


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 16, 2014)

Has to be weird for his old Cosby Show costars who have become dependent on the show residuals over the years. Now nobody will show his reruns and the residuals will dry up.

I know they have got a ton of cash over the years and it's tough to feel bad for them. But I'm sure they have got into some investments and mortgages with the expectation of getting Cosby Show income that they won't get now.


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > And Bob Sagat should be on the FBI's most wanted list.
> ...




What CSB said. Danny Tanner has to be one of the raunchiest comics who's ever lived.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Have you never watched Tosh.0?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

^Bob Sagat is way raunchier than Tosh.0. I'll sit and watch Tosh


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

Tosh.O isn't raunchy. Sagat's comedy could never be broadcast on basic cable in a million years.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> Tosh.O isn't raunchy. Sagat's comedy could never be broadcast on basic cable in a million years.




He lit is crotch on fire on the one we watched yesterday, how is that not raunchy?


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh.O isn't raunchy. Sagat's comedy could never be broadcast on basic cable in a million years.
> ...




Sagat would take lighting a crotch on fire, and turn it into a hot corpse necrophilia joke that would make Hitler blush.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




I won't argue he wouldn't, but that just makes him raunchier


----------



## frazil (Dec 17, 2014)

are we talking about Funniest Home Videos Bob Saget?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

we went to go see "You Might be a redneck" guy. Jeff Foxworthy... really surprised how "dirty" most of his jokes were... (pleasantly) he was pretty GD funny!


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

frazil said:


> are we talking about Funniest Home Videos Bob Saget?




AFV, Full House, yep, one in the same.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we went to go see "You Might be a redneck" guy. Jeff Foxworthy... really surprised how "dirty" most of his jokes were... (pleasantly) he was pretty GD funny!




Blue Color Comedy Tour is pretty good stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > we went to go see "You Might be a redneck" guy. Jeff Foxworthy... really surprised how "dirty" most of his jokes were... (pleasantly) he was pretty GD funny!
> ...


+1 Pretty funny stuff. Ron White is a trip...


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 17, 2014)

Learned something today--never knew Bob Sagat was a perv, I'll have to watch more of his stuff lol!


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw Kathlyn Madigan open for Lewis Black once. She was 10x funnier than he was.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

ALBin517 said:


> Has to be weird for his old Cosby Show costars who have become dependent on the show residuals over the years. Now nobody will show his reruns and the residuals will dry up.
> 
> I know they have got a ton of cash over the years and it's tough to feel bad for them. But I'm sure they have got into some investments and mortgages with the expectation of getting Cosby Show income that they won't get now.


I'm all broken up for them.



knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


We saw Ron White recently. I can't say I was familiar with his stuff before we went. I'd rate the show I saw as "just OK". It was the last of 4 shows he did here in Boston (2 shows each in 2 consecutive days) and I don't think he gave a sh%t about the show.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2014)

ron white can be great and he can be BAD...it really does depend on his mood.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)

http://wbay.com/2015/12/30/prosecutors-to-announce-decision-in-bill-cosby-investigation/?cid=facebook_WBAY_TV-2



> NORRISTOWN, Pa. (AP) — The latest on the announcement of a criminal charge against Bill Cosby in Pennsylvania (all times local):
> 
> 11 a.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

maybe the other womanizer whose initials are BC will be next?


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't doubt that the accuser's story is accurate, but I do have a question about this case.  What is the statute of limitations on the crime he is accused of?  11 years sounds like an awfully odd SoL.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 1, 2016)

It is a little odd, i wonder if there were earlier reports that were not fully investigated by the po-po?

Well have to wait for the lifetime movie.

But i have a feeling that all of hollywood is full of these types of people (dirty old men taking advantage of young girls desperate for a break)


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 1, 2016)

she said she first reported it within a year of the incident.  I agree with your assessment of hollywood and I don't feel it's limited to that industry.  However I also believe that there's a lot of young women willing to give some away for some "help" from older established guys too.  This woman was 30 yo when the incident occurred.


----------



## akwooly (Jan 2, 2016)

A friend of mine said she was assaulted by Cosby. She told us a long time ago before all this surfaced and we never believed her.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2016)

He may have just been someone that no one could have ever thought he would be capable of doing something like that to people....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Exactly. All outward appearances is he was a good guy, which is why it seems a lot of people don't believe all the claims.

He always seemed genuine to me. Just a shame that it appears to have gone on for so long. If they would have believed/caught him years ago, they could have prevented another tragedy.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2016)

GUILTY.

I say lock him up and throw away the key.

About 35 years ago, I sent away my $3 or whatever it cost to get that damn picture page pen sent to me.  The bastard never sent it, and kept my money.  I've known he's a no good for nothing for a VERY long time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

So could Peyton also be a druggie?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So could Peyton also be a druggie?


Brady said Payton is clean.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2016)

My thoughts on Peyton are completely opposite.

The old dude is damn near as old as I am, and if I were beat the hell up and wanting to squeeze a couple more multi-million dollar years out of a career, I'd be jumping all over the GH and whatever else may help.

I think it's bullshit the way the media and public act like he would be a 'cheater' as if they didn't want him out there performing and on their fantasy team.  

If he is rehabilitating under a doctor's care, and it is part of the treatment, it should not even be questioned in my opinion.   If he had to acquire it under his wife's name to avoid scrutiny, that is a shame too.


----------

